# Slushies! Come by the office!



## Jonathan (Jul 25, 2014)

If anyone is ever in the Birmingham area give us a shout and stop by the office for a slushy or milkshake. We just got a new toy 







We also had a nice cookout today for all of the staff:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3674808&type=1


----------



## Amitz (Jul 25, 2014)

*lol* Open up that long-awaited european location FINALLY and I will be the first to come over for a visit!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)

It's a long drive for a slushie, but if I'm ever in the area and want to beat that Alabama humidity I'll make an arrangement...

Then again, Singlehop will give you a beer and Chicago is closer.... You may to throw in a burger to make it worth it.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 25, 2014)

HostDime has a Free... Let's not talk about that. 

What flavors are they and which is more popular?

IN CASE OF EMERGENCY

911


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 25, 2014)

The "in case of emergency 911" sign directly behind the slushy machine is making me have second thoughts about stopping by for a free slushy...


----------



## drmike (Jul 25, 2014)

Bahaha...

This wasn't a gift from Indian outsource staff was it?  Cause you know that would be some masterful marketing / customer appreciation.


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 25, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The "in case of emergency 911" sign directly behind the slushy machine is making me have second thoughts about stopping by for a free slushy...


Must be just in case of OD lol.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> Bahaha...
> 
> This wasn't a gift from Indian outsource staff was it?  Cause you know that would be some masterful marketing / customer appreciation.


Doubtful if they could afford to give that new toy as a gift.  Google the price of that Bunn Ulta 2 slushy maker


----------



## trewq (Jul 25, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Doubtful if they could afford to give that new toy as a gift. Google the price of that Bunn Ulta 2 slushy maker


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FAKSJS


For the lazy.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's a long drive for a slushie, but if I'm ever in the area and want to beat that Alabama humidity I'll make an arrangement...
> 
> Then again, Singlehop will give you a beer and Chicago is closer.... You may to throw in a burger to make it worth it.


I'm not supposed to mention our hidden booze 



Virtuol said:


> HostDime has a Free... Let's not talk about that.
> 
> What flavors are they and which is more popular?
> 
> ...


I'd be lying if I said I didn't contact my buddy at Coke to find out pricing on those things after hearing about that.  We couldn't really get one right now anyway due to being out of space in the break room for stuff and power circuits.  That slushie machine alone draws 15A not to mention the TV, Satellite, Microwave, Bunn commercial coffee maker, fridge, toaster, toaster oven, etc.  Only a year left on this lease though and I've already got our next office picked out.



DomainBop said:


> The "in case of emergency 911" sign directly behind the slushy machine is making me have second thoughts about stopping by for a free slushy...


This machine just happend to go under our paper with lots of emergency contact numbers on it lol.  Cell phone numbers to certain folks, fire dept., police dept., etc.  See the reply above for an explanation as to why it's on a coffee table by the couch and not on the break room counter.



drmike said:


> Bahaha...
> 
> This wasn't a gift from Indian outsource staff was it?  Cause you know that would be some masterful marketing / customer appreciation.


Nope, we have no affiliate with any outsourcing company whatsoever.  All of our staff are in-house in Birmingham, AL.  This is who the slushy machine is for after all


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 25, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> What flavors are they and which is more popular?


This is Cherry and Wild Berry.  So far they're about equally as popular.  We started with 3 gallons of each this morning (what each hopper holds) and are down to about a gallon in the blue (night shift just now got here) and were down to about a gallon of red and added more to it already.  So basically day shift had 4 gallons worth of slushie. :blink:

Next week we're going to do milkshakes in one.  We'll probably rotate through flavors of slushie weekly or something as making the actual slushie is dirt cheap.  The machine itself and power to run it is the expensive part (see the 15A power draw comment above).


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 25, 2014)

trewq said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FAKSJS
> 
> 
> For the lazy.


Damn, that ain't cheap! And the power to run it can't be either.

By the way, I'm curious @KnownHost-Jonathan: what's the address of your office? Your site lists your HQ as West Chester, PA, but you're saying Birmingham? There is a Birmingham, PA, but it's tiny and 3 hours away from West Chester, so I'm assuming you do mean AL.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 25, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Nope, we have no affiliate with any outsourcing company whatsoever.  All of our staff are in-house in Birmingham, AL.  This is who the slushy machine is for after all


 Oh wowI had no idea. I lived in Mt Brook for about 6 years, Tuscaloosa for a while. Still go down from Memphis quite frequently.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 26, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Damn, that ain't cheap! And the power to run it can't be either.
> 
> By the way, I'm curious @KnownHost-Jonathan: what's the address of your office? Your site lists your HQ as West Chester, PA, but you're saying Birmingham? There is a Birmingham, PA, but it's tiny and 3 hours away from West Chester, so I'm assuming you do mean AL.


Yeah we'll see about the power.

Our support office is in Birmingham, AL.  107 Richard Arrington Jr. Blvd. S.



SPINIKR-RO said:


> Oh wowI had no idea. I lived in Mt Brook for about 6 years, Tuscaloosa for a while. Still go down from Memphis quite frequently.


Just right over the hill indeed!  If you're ever passing through let me know and you can stop by.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 26, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Yeah we'll see about the power.
> 
> Our support office is in Birmingham, AL.  107 Richard Arrington Jr. Blvd. S.
> 
> Just right over the hill indeed!  If you're ever passing through let me know and you can stop by.



Ah I was right there about a week ago, next time, in town I am grabbing a slushy.


----------



## WSWD (Jul 26, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> We started with 3 gallons of each this morning (what each hopper holds) and are down to about a gallon in the blue (night shift just now got here) and were down to about a gallon of red and added more to it already.  So basically day shift had 4 gallons worth of slushie. :blink:


In a day???      Good god...you guys are some slushy drinking machines! 

Love the idea!  LOL!


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 28, 2014)

Well the weekend damage was...

Drum roll....

A whopping 7 (yes seven) gallons!  I'm susprised we didn't have folks leaving in ambulances from going into diabetic shock :blink:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I'm tempted to get one of those to try and make the perfect whiskey blend >_>


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Now I'm tempted to get one of those to try and make the perfect whiskey blend >_>


I'll definitely make the trip over if you decide to... :wub:


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'll definitely make the trip over if you decide to... :wub:


The neighbor does keep trying to get us to mix liquor in


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Aug 4, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> The neighbor does keep trying to get us to mix liquor in


Gota do it for the Bama games.

"Crimson Cocktails"


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 5, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Gota do it for the Bama games.
> 
> "Crimson Cocktails"


Roll Tide!


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 5, 2014)

When I business trip to AL later this year to meet with some people, you all will be one of the places I'll stop by for a drink lol


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 5, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> When I business trip to AL later this year to meet with some people, you all will be one of the places I'll stop by for a drink lol


Come on by sir


----------



## Amitz (Aug 5, 2014)

Have to get off topic again... 


When do you finally open your EU location? I <3 Knownhost and would therefore <3 to see you there (here).


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 5, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Have to get off topic again...
> 
> 
> When do you finally open your EU location? I <3 Knownhost and would therefore <3 to see you there (here).


It's on the "We want to do it" list but I'll be honest it's pretty low priority right now and there's no timeline on it.


----------

